# Query Foundry, LLC acquires Liquid Host



## Awmusic12635 (Apr 10, 2014)

Reposted from a email that was sent out to clients




> Query Foundry, LLC today announced it has acquired Liquid Host, a VPS hosting provider based out of Seattle (and others). The purchase increases Cloud Shards' market share in the VPS and Web hosting market and adds Seattle as a new hosting location.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HaitiBrother (Apr 10, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## AreebMajeed (Apr 10, 2014)

That's good, you got a nice group over there.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 10, 2014)

Congratulations on the latest acquisition (which is no doubt good news for the customers because I don't think I've ever seen any complaints about CloudShards/Fliphost services)  but if you want to be #winning you should keep your purchases a secret like someone else does and let us dig up the dirt on the buyouts months later.


----------



## concerto49 (Apr 10, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Congratulations on the latest acquisition (which is no doubt good news for the customers because I don't think I've ever seen any complaints about CloudShards/Fliphost services)  but if you want to be #winning you should keep your purchases a secret like someone else does and let us dig up the dirt on the buyouts months later.


How do you know we haven't paid purchases in secret as well?  If it's secret you won't know yet.


----------



## drmike (Apr 10, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Congratulations on the latest acquisition (which is no doubt good news for the customers because I don't think I've ever seen any complaints about CloudShards/Fliphost services)  but if you want to be #winning you should keep your purchases a secret like someone else does and let us dig up the dirt on the buyouts months later.


I have been busy, so not babysitting for acquisitions 

Last one I outted, happened like 4 hours after the deal though...  

Doesn't Alex/Liquid have another newer brand?  Is that included in this deal?


----------



## Mun (Apr 10, 2014)

@drmike I think you should investigate why they took over the company, maybe they are secretly funded by colocrossing or something. WE NEED MORE DRAMA!!!

--- Mun 

p.s. seriously, who the fuck cares about CC anymore?


----------



## drmike (Apr 10, 2014)

@Mun,  what's up friend?

CC isn't falling off my radar.  Nor are the other usual suspects.   Just not getting the same treatment and some space to roam.  They trip, I'll catch it, in due time.

CloudShards/QueryFoundry is interesting.

Since we are in drama light mode, let's talk about the whole Wyoming incorporation for QF.  What's up with that being a AUS company and all...?


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Apr 10, 2014)

drmike said:


> CloudShards/QueryFoundry is interesting.


Good kind of interesting I hope  ?



drmike said:


> Since we are in drama light mode, let's talk about the whole Wyoming incorporation for QF.  What's up with that being a AUS company and all...?


Well QF was registered in AUS first and then also in Wyoming later.

https://wyobiz.wy.gov/Business/FilingDetails.aspx?eFNum=205032196193179193053048072159229073088153220157

https://connectonline.asic.gov.au/RegistrySearch/faces/landing/bySearchId.jspx?searchId=159953938&searchIdType=BUSN&_adf.ctrl-state=ie5201hyc_16


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 10, 2014)

> Since we are in drama light mode, let's talk about the whole Wyoming incorporation for QF.  What's up with that being a AUS company and all...?


Probably the same thing that's up with my US company owning companies in 3 other countries: sometimes it makes it easier to do business in Country X if you register a company (subsidiary) in that country instead of just opening a branch office.  There are also reasons like liability protection (for the parent company) and taxes (ask Amazon and Google about the tax benefits) which might make a foreign subsidiary preferable to a foreign branch.


----------



## dano (Apr 10, 2014)

I am OK with a company incorporating in WY -- for me, I see that there is already a heavy tax burden for companies that aren't already of "google" proportion. Although there is more anonymity with a WY company in public records, they are still on record at their "agents" and can still be found, so it's not really that "anonymous".

At the end of the day, a company that corps in WY is going to have a smaller tax burden than someone who corp'd out of AZ(small biz, not Intel/Intuit/GD). That tax is going to have to be collected and passed on to the end user. For a newer company, or someone who is trying to have the lowest cost while running a new business, and can legally shield taxes, all the power to them.

If your unhappy about someone who corps/llc out of WY, NV, then you should be really pissed that Google and GE don't pay billions and billions of taxes, and we, the tax payer, are bled for it every year, cause you know, someone has to pay for those roads and police...and it ain't Google paying for it, cause they are smart, and they pay the least amount of taxes to the US government, that they have to.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Apr 10, 2014)

AreebMajeed said:


> That's good, you got a nice group over there.


Not trying to cause drama or anything but all of their brands are microscopically small (proven fact) except for their two primary brands.


I honestly don't see the point in keeping the brands independent rather than merging them, other than making Query Foundry look like RLT or something. I see right through it though, they're just gathering up a cluster of brands nobody uses in order to look bigger.


----------



## Jade (Apr 10, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Not trying to cause drama or anything but all of their brands are microscopically small (proven fact) except for their two primary brands.
> 
> 
> I honestly don't see the point in keeping the brands independent rather than merging them, other than making Query Foundry look like RLT or something. I see right through it though, they're just gathering up a cluster of brands nobody uses in order to look bigger.


How can you determine no one uses those brands? I'm willing to put money on that those brands had plenty of client base, as well as a pretty good enough income for them to even consider purchasing it.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 10, 2014)

Jade said:


> How can you determine no one uses those brands?


He's probably using the Jon B/Alex V method of determining how big a company is...its Alexa rank.


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 11, 2014)

That is a suprise.

Liquid was one of the old LEB providers.


----------



## MartinD (Apr 11, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Not trying to cause drama or anything but all of their brands are microscopically small (proven fact) except for their two primary brands.
> 
> 
> I honestly don't see the point in keeping the brands independent rather than merging them, other than making Query Foundry look like RLT or something. I see right through it though, they're just gathering up a cluster of brands nobody uses in order to look bigger.


Pipe down kid. You have absolutely zero room to talk about anything remotely relating to the running of a business.


----------



## Virtovo (Apr 11, 2014)

drmike said:


> @Mun,  what's up friend?
> 
> CC isn't falling off my radar.  Nor are the other usual suspects.   Just not getting the same treatment and some space to roam.  They trip, I'll catch it, in due time.
> 
> ...


To get IPs from ARIN?


----------



## peterw (Apr 11, 2014)

Fliphost said:


> Reposted from a email that was sent out to clients


Does this include all sub companies or only the liquid-hosting brand?


----------



## GVH-Jon (Apr 11, 2014)

Jade said:


> How can you determine no one uses those brands?


FrapHost's annual revenue was $17K at the time of the acquisition. That's all that needs to be said to illustrate my point.


----------



## Tactical (Apr 11, 2014)

All you need to illustrate what point? You made a general statement that those "but all of their brands are microscopically small (proven fact)". So why say something at all, unless you knew what exactly your trying to cause was DRAMA. Did you go through those companies books?  How do you know what they will make it? ASSumptions just made you look like an A$$.  What brands has your company bought? Were they profitable? Why does it matter too you unless your JEALOUS because someone is doing better than you!


----------



## Navyn (Apr 11, 2014)

List increased by one ... Congrates Query Foundary.


----------



## Epidrive (Apr 11, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> FrapHost's annual revenue was $17K at the time of the acquisition. That's all that needs to be said to illustrate my point.


Yes it might be small simply because services we offer are realistic and our focus is customer satisfaction. With the recent acquisition of query foundry, services now are sure to come in more solid than ever. We could grow dirty big if we had packages that had 5GB RAM 1000TB bandwidth and advertised it to come with 150 years of staff experience all for $5 but we care for our clients and we didnt choose to go that way.

Query foundry is obviously bigger than your webhost and theres always a big difference between providing quality services and oversold crap, so stop comparing your company with any other webhost brand here because ive never seen anyone oversell that much like you do.


That's all that needs to be said to illustrate my point.


----------



## AlexBarakov (Apr 11, 2014)

Only Liquid was included in this sale. AlphaVPS is ran by me, it's a different registered company in. Bulgaria and is in no way related to this sale.


----------



## jarland (Apr 11, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Not trying to cause drama or anything but all of their brands are microscopically small (proven fact) except for their two primary brands.
> 
> 
> I honestly don't see the point in keeping the brands independent rather than merging them, other than making Query Foundry look like RLT or something. I see right through it though, they're just gathering up a cluster of brands nobody uses in order to look bigger.


You're forgetting some key things.

1. Competition acquired, no explanation needed.


2. Assets. IP space, when relevant, worth more than the existing customer base over time in many cases, and well worth every penny.


3. Many positive financial benefits under the right circumstances, where desired. Think taxes and liability. May not apply here, but purely related to the theory of multiple companies.


----------



## notFound (Apr 11, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Not trying to cause drama or anything but all of their brands are microscopically small (proven fact) except for their two primary brands.
> 
> 
> I honestly don't see the point in keeping the brands independent rather than merging them, other than making Query Foundry look like RLT or something. I see right through it though, they're just gathering up a cluster of brands nobody uses in order to look bigger.


STFU. *You *try to act like you're a massive company, you're not. Alex didn't have a massive amount of clients, but he didn't have a small amount of clients either, I know because I worked with him a while back. I would probably even say he has more nodes than your real nodes (not slabbed ones).


----------



## MartinD (Apr 11, 2014)

Revenue means sod all, profit is the bottom line. If you turn over 17k and make a profit of 10k, that's great. Turning over 500k and making 1k profit doesn't make you bigger, just stupid.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Apr 11, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Revenue means sod all, profit is the bottom line. If you turn over 17k and make a profit of 10k, that's great. Turning over 500k and making 1k profit doesn't make you bigger, just stupid.


The annual income of the average hosting company on here is our average monthly income.

At the end of the day, what matters is that you make money in a legal fashion and that you do whatever it takes to make it, whether it be to satisfy your client base, offer bulk resources for cheap, offer promotions, whatever -- but everyone knows what matters at the end of the day and that's not how many brands you have.


----------



## SkylarM (Apr 11, 2014)

Pretend this isn't here. Not worth the effort.


----------



## MartinD (Apr 11, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> The annual income of the average hosting company on here is our average monthly income.
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, what matters is that you make money in a legal fashion and that you do whatever it takes to make it, whether it be to satisfy your client base, offer bulk resources for cheap, offer promotions, whatever -- but everyone knows what matters at the end of the day and that's not how many brands you have.


Again showing your ignorance. You know nothing about the average anything, never mind average hosting company. You're also the individual who oversells to the 300th degree to make ends meet on servers you're already renting at an unsustainable rate from your 'provider'. You're mistaken in your methods too. It's not about whatever it takes - that's where people like you fail and end up having to post on forums skating other companies in posts that have nothing to do with you. 

People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones and at the moment, you're in a wet paper bag with a storm approaching.


I suggest you get your own shit in order before you go trying to fire shots at others.


Back on topic; congrats QF on another acquisition.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm not firing shots. I'm giving my own PERSONAL opinion. I'm happy that QF is doing well, I don't have anything against them. If you disagree with me then disagree with me. I'm not really here to say that GVH is better than X company and makes Y more than this company -- I'm not Chris.


I'm sorry if my input offended anyone because that's certainly wasn't what I was trying to do. I'm trying to understand QF's reasoning behind buying small brands.


----------



## MartinD (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes that is what you were trying to do. You had no business posting negative comments in here. If you have questions, pm them, don't shit on their parade.


As a community we may have accepted your previous back peddling before but not any longer. Your colours have been shown too often and we know you're being a dick, trying to follow in your sugar daddy's footsteps.


If you've got nothing nice to say in a positive thread then stay out of it or I will gladly help you in doing so. You've said your piece, derailed another thread and made yourself look stupid. You don't need to provide any more content for this thread - move on.


----------



## mcmyhost (Apr 11, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> The annual income of the average hosting company on here is our average monthly income.





GVH-Jon said:


> I'm not really here to say that GVH is better than X company and makes Y more than this company -- I'm not Chris.


End of story.


----------



## jarland (Apr 11, 2014)

Hope the monthly income any high school student would brag about in the low end vps market is going to a savings account. Otherwise it'll be an excellent dinner conversation piece after community college.


"Remember that time I had money?"


----------



## mcmyhost (Apr 11, 2014)

jarland said:


> Hope the monthly income any high school student would brag about in the low end vps market is going to a savings account. Otherwise it'll be an excellent dinner conversation piece after community college.
> 
> 
> "Remember that time I had money?"


Nah. He's spending all the money on Part-Time VP's


----------



## concerto49 (Apr 11, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> I'm sorry if my input offended anyone because that's certainly wasn't what I was trying to do. I'm trying to understand QF's reasoning behind buying small brands.


It's just whatever that makes sense. It doesn't matter large or small. What adds financial value is good. Business is business. Come back when you purchased Comcast?

It's a progression and a step up. Small brands might not mean much but they all add up.

Thanks for the support everyone else! (and the free advertising by bumping this thread).


----------



## Coastercraze (Apr 16, 2014)

To illustrate this strategy, play Osmosis.


----------

